# Adding time to a program recording in process . . .



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Didn't we use to be able to press the Record Button during a recording and get a pop up that allowed you to add time to the recording as it is recording? All I get now is a pop up panel saying that I'm watching a DVR event. Duh. I went to the live part of the recording and it still wouldn't do it. Is this a feature that has been removed/missing/lost/abandoned/ran away?

Well it isn't doing it now and I can't find anywhere how it is done since I completely forgot. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

While viewing the tuner that is currently recording that needs changing, press the RECORD button and a lower 1/3 banner will be displayed. You can't do it while watching DVR events. The banner will have options to decrease/increase record time and edit the timer. Once the banner appears, press the FWD button to increase record time or press the BACK button to decrease record time. The selected amount of change will appear on the top-right edge of the banner.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

So I wasn't dreaming. I know I have done that. But I guess the new question should be if you are watching another program and see that the big game is running over and the following program starts late and will be cut off as its timer does not accommodate the overrun. I swear that in the past I was able to go to the program in question at the "live" point and add time as you describe. But when pressing the record now I get the "You're watching a DVR event". I gather that if the program is in process, there is no way to add time in this case? Although, I swear I have been able to jump into a program and add time. But then I have brain damage.

Thanks . . .
. . . fb


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You have to be on live TV... and not watching the DVR event. Pressing Live TV on that tuner should work... but yeah, if you are "watching" the event it will not let you alter the padding.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Switching to live makes it really inconvenient when the DVR event you were watching contains a score.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Like I said and just tried it again I was at "Live" and it didn't do it. So I had to set the next program to record. It didn't use to be rocket science. There's a lot of things that before 523 that I could do and did so much that they became something mindless that you just did. And now when I went to do ti and it did work, I thought I was losin' it. Which I am, but . . . this isn't helping.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the extend feature is not working as well as it once did but have not been able to narrow down the problem.

It seems that when one watches a show that is recording the current Hopper firmware opens up a new session (for lack of a better word) where you're watching live as well as recording. On the TV Activity screen (red button) it will show as Watching & Recording.

If you are in the "recording" session then pressing record does as expected ... allowing the extension of the end time of the recording. But if you are in the "watching" session pressing record gives the error reported "you are watching a DVR event". I have no easy answer as to how to make sure you are in the recording session and be able to extend by pressing "record".

(I just joined a recording in progress by selecting it from "My Recordings" and "start over" and got the extend prompts when I pressed record. But I have seen the issue you report when choosing a program from the TV Activity screen.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

So maybe it's a bug, then... hopefully that they'll be able to fix. I think I remember something similar, but different, being talked about a long time ago with watching live TV during PTAT and then when PTAT ended your live TV viewing would stop as if you were watching a recording and you had to re-tune to the channel you were on as a workaround. I can't remember where I read that, but I remember a discussion at some point somewhere... I wonder if the fixes for that kind of problem ended up trickling into a new kind of problem now?


----------

